# TSB 18-NA-118: Diagnostic Tip for Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) Illuminated - DTC P0101, P0171, P0172, P0300 and/or P1101 Set



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Heh, I've had this happen to mine.

No codes, but it did have a HORRIBLE hiccup on take-off. Found the filter backed off the snorkel, clipped it back on and it was instantly better.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Hunt4freedom (Jan 28, 2021)

Just fixed it on my 17 Cruze, simple fix really. Removed the throttle body and cleaned it 100% put it back together, didn’t even clear the code. The computer recognized the problem was fixed after 2 run cycles and went away. I did out my code reader on it after that and said no codes found. I have been running like that for a week now and no problems. I drive 800 miles a week as I am a district manager and has not come back! Hope this helps and I know this is a older thread. But wanted to put what I found!


----------

